# Here is array of candle holders



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Here are the candle holders that I'm taking to the craftshow. I have tapered, pilar some of these are made from red oak and walnut combo. But the rest were made of red oak. Glass candle holder are for the small candles sorry can't think of the name off hand of them. Hope enjoy these. Most of them were done with red mohogany and a santin poly finish. The ones that look unstained were done with turning oil.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

*Beautifull!!

Hope you make some $$$ with them!!*
​
Again...
What kind of prices are you looking for?

You've been a BUSY boy!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

You have been a busy boy. Very nicely done. I do like the finish to. Keep'em coming. Hope you make some bucks.


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

Glenmore said:


> .. .Glass candle holder are for the small candles sorry can't think of the name off hand of them. . . .


Think the word you are looking for is -
votive candle
from their common association with prayers and vows.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Drugstore Cowboy said:


> Think the word you are looking for is -
> votive candle
> from their common association with prayers and vows.



I thought they were Tea Lights... (???)

*CORRECTION:
I just showed the pic. to the boss... she concurs... 
Votive Candle Holders.*


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

THanks Cowboy that's the word I was looking for. Did some more turning today made some tapered candle holders out of 4x4 pine really nice so I will have more pics of them . Thanks guys.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Really nice Glenmore.  You're keeping that new lathe busy. Hope you have continued good health.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Dave leg is acting up a little from the heat but I'm still chugging along. Wait til I get some more of them pine candle holders done they are even better then the oak ones above. And I don't beat myself up as much. hahaha


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Good luck Genmore, very nice. 

corey


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Really nice work, I like those candle holders.

Rolf


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Great work as usual Glenmore! Can you tell me what the inserts are in the tops of your candlesticks and where you get them? I've been using the necks of glass bottles cut down to suit but it's a real pain.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

I get them from www.woodturnerscatalog.com they even have the glass ones. When you get there just put candle cups in the search and you will find them.


----------

